# Opinions on Best Vanes for 3D



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

You are going to see a lot of Bohning vanes. The blazer line is popular and does a good job. 

I prefer the AAE's but they aren't as durable as some others though they seem to adhere better (not get knocked off). 

The other very popular vane is Vanetec. They seem to be good quality and durable......as well as Duravane......and FlexFletch........


come to think of it, there are lots of good vanes out there......


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Everyone has their opinion. 

I asked Tim Gillingham at Bedford and he seems to like 4-fletched 2" Blazers. I told him I plan on using 3-fletch 2.25" x-vanes (I currently use 1.75" AAE's and I hate them...) and he said it should work fine. 

Basically, the lower FOC your arrow is, the more stabilization you need on the back. Also true if you have a heavy arrow, but we will assume you want a light, flat-shooting arrow for 3D. This means you will probably want to use a light point weight and therefore you will have low-ish FOC. As I already said, you need something on the back that will really steer your arrow. Length of the vane is not really as important as a higher profile.


----------



## pinoyito (Dec 17, 2009)

bohning blazers for me but thats because thats the one that has worked for me best since I switched from feathers to vanes. however don't take my word for it, do some experimentation based on your personal shooting experience or will experience in the field or at the range and go with what works for you best. goodluck


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

I really like the Bohning shield cut X Vanes, i use the 1.75" right now but thinking i might go to the 1.50".. they work great on my VAP's


----------



## foamslayer20 (May 2, 2012)

Norway 3d Duravanes all the way.


----------



## archerymedic79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bohning X2s for my target arrows nothing has worked nearly as good as these things, been using them for two years now.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm also using the 1.75" Shield Cut X Vanes. They have been working great on my Blue Streak Selects.


----------



## tkeatuofl (Feb 11, 2012)

I have been using the 1.5" Mini Blazers on my Fatboys. They are shooting great so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin morris (Apr 12, 2010)

bohning 1.75 sheild cut x vane


----------



## mudbug82 (Jan 23, 2011)

1.75" Bohning X-vanes. I've had wonderful success using them. I've got one buddy who swears by the X2's as well.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

Vanetec 2.3ss for me. They fly great and very durable.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Duravane 1.8 with a very, very slight helical. I have tried 4 or 5 other vanes and these give me the best accuracy and consistency.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

2" Blazers X2 Blazers and 1.8 Duravanes...all work equally for me..use 2" Blazers primarily,,use the others when I need better cable clearance..


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

You can't beat Flex Fletch vanes for pure durability. I tried them and realized after one summer how much less time I woulf be spending fletching arrows.


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

I really like Blazer X2 vanes


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

tkeatuofl said:


> I have been using the 1.5" Mini Blazers on my Fatboys. They are shooting great so far.
> 
> 
> x2


----------



## mr.300 (May 15, 2012)

i use the 3d dura vanes and they do very well. they are low profile and have a wide base at the bottom so they will have no problem sticking to the shaft.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Kstigall said:


> You can't beat Flex Fletch vanes for pure durability. I tried them and realized after one summer how much less time I woulf be spending fletching arrows.


I have the FF200 parabolics on my Fatboys and they fly great. I tested some different vanes on my VAPs and the Blazers drifted about 3" right of the FF187s and 1.75" X-vanes about an inch right.


----------



## mstevens (Apr 26, 2011)

1.5 inch Norway fushions on my fat boys. These tune well and hold up great to getting beat up.


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

Blazer x2s


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Flex fletch flash and Fusion raptors are my favorites


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

i right now am shooting the 2 inch blazers for 3d and 1.75s and 2.25s on different set ups i will always use them they are great vanes


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

depends what arrow and pt u are using for fatshafts i have been using blazers on my lightspeeds im using aae 1.7s but i use glue in pts and use dark colors or ul be replacing often if u shoot with people that shoot at ur arrow


----------



## Bobby juice (Apr 29, 2010)

Aero vane II from fire nock! Unbelievable vanes. Great adhesion, great durability, very stable in flight! A little bit expensive but go on their website and look at the schematic/engeering picture and the thoughts behind each aspect of the vane. I think of it this way..... Anyone who spends that much time and resources into r&d of a VANE must be dpi g something right. I've compared these vanes directly agains blazer, nap quick spin, fusions (among a few others)....these are the only vanes I'll use. Just my 2 cents


----------



## travis gross (Feb 19, 2006)

ive been shooting theVANETEC SWIFT SERIES 2.88 and im telling you man give them a try you wont regret it. my groups tightened up from about 4in to rubbing shafts at 50yards. if you shoot fat stiff arrows this is my vane of choice by far. if you shoot a smalle shaft i would go with the 2.0 hp there great on a hunting arrow. hope this helps!


----------



## tkeatuofl (Feb 11, 2012)

I found this link online that was a test of different vanes. They tested the drop in velocity as well as vertical drop over different yardages. Here is the link
http://archeryreport.com/2009/10/fletching-review-speed-drop/


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Cant beat Vanetec vanes. Been using them for years.

2.0HP vane. Basicly shape like a blazer vane on hunting arrows.

Currently order some Fite low profile vanes.
DB


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have Bohning X vanes Shield cut 1.75's I love em! They fly great!! In fact im going to do a test and see how they fly with a broad head here soon and if they do good they will be used on my hunting setup as well..


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

X vane shield cut 1.75 - my new favorites


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i think i have been beat by about every brand and size of fletching there is. lol i have shot duravanes for years and blazers and feathers. i still like dutravanes. 2.3 are my favorites.


----------

